# Samsung Slimline Blueprints/Diagrams/Schematics



## shockz (Jan 1, 2008)

Our main TV took a crap on us this evening, and my dad is usually good at fixing them (with the help of a schematic).

I can always go to the library, order it, wait a few days, and give it to him, but does anyone know where I can find schematics of TV's?

The model is a Samsung 30 inch Slimline TXT3093WH

Before I dive into google and also look at samsung's site, I wanted to know if anyone could let me know of a database or site that provides these.

Thanks in advance!

shockz


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

https://www.manualsparadise.com/Welcome.do

I don't know if they have the one you need and they do charge for them but they are delivered electronically so you don't have to wait and my one experience with them was very good.


----------

